# please share all your info on giant florida huntsman spider



## Weapon-X (Mar 16, 2003)

just looking for any help and expeirince storys you guys/girls may have on keeping and breeding the giant florida huntsman spider, i have 1 right now that is quite fat and never seems to stop eating, how do you sex them? i have some more on the way and would love to breed these and keep them going as a permanent part of my collection, also if any of you guys/girls live in florida and could aquire me some( the more the merrier) i would be intresed in buying some as long as the price is'nt ridiculous..., lifespan 2-3 years right? can you look at the bottm of them and sex them like t's(epiandrous fussilae method?), any all ifo would be greatly appreciated, also please feel free to share other info on different huntsmans, i have a feeling i'll be wanting to getsome of the orange ones i seen around, thaks everyone--Jeff


----------



## Alex S. (Mar 16, 2003)

*Heteropoda venatoria*

Sexing Heteropoda venatoria is very simple as the males have the thicker section of setae on the pedipalps (similar to wolf spiders and jumping spiders) used in courtship. The females are also larger and have thicker bodies.

Extra fact - The largest huntsman species in the world can have legspans of nearly 8 inches and body lengths of nearly 2 inches. 

Alex S.


----------



## Weapon-X (Mar 16, 2003)

*re*

wow thats awesome, well from what you said mine is  female! its very fat also, has normal pedipalps, is wc so i'm hoping shes gravid(lol), the guy i got her from already has caught a few more for me and said that one of tem is a lot skinner ad saller than the one i have now so hopefully its a male,this is gonna be fun, 8"!! geez thats huge would'nt want one of those sneaking up on me in my sleep,lol, thanks paul--Jeff


----------



## Alex S. (Mar 16, 2003)

Hey Jeff, my name is Alex 

Alex S.


----------



## Weapon-X (Mar 16, 2003)

*re*

oh crap! i'm sorry alex, i must have looking somewhere else when i was typing , geeez, sorry about that alex ,what the hell was i thinking? now i feel like an ass,lol, no disrespect intended--Jeff


----------



## Alex S. (Mar 16, 2003)

No worries, Jeff  Simple mistake.

Alex S.


----------

